# hollywood bombs me out of the CLEAR blue yonder!



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

This was *CLEAR*ly the devious work of a crazed BOTL. He made his point *CLEAR*, that he is a great friend and great Gorilla. Whether this week is cloudy or *CLEAR*, I will be enjoying some cigars as old or older than me! 

If I haven't made myself clear yet, Dave smacked my snout with a Clear Havana bomb that will have me smoking some of the oldest cigars I have ever had the pleasure to try!

'56 Robert Burns Continental

'40s Van Dyck Perfecto

'54 Muriel Senator (You know I wanted this band too, Dave!) 

'50s Pacemaker Champion

'51 Muriel Babies

Dave, it was abput 2:30 AM on New Years Day when I found your bomb in my mailbox...what an incredible way to start the New Year...thank you so much Brother...you have *CLEAR*ly blown me away!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

WOW.................I'd say that will clearly leave a mark :tu:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> WOW.................I'd say that will *clearl*y leave a mark :tu:ss


Exactly! :r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow you started 2008 by taking a trip back to the '50s! Nice!:tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Tom, aren't all those smokes OLDER than you


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice one, HWDave.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Clearly, Dave is a very generous man! What an amazing, unique gift!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

what we have time travelers here???????:w


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is cleary Hollywood Stlye....

Nice one Dave.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Clearly, a great start to the new year. Good on ya Dave, enjoy those smokes Tom.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Very nice bomb there hollywood.
Enjoy the smokes Tom, happy new years.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Congrats Murph! I having a Robt. Burns Panatela right now,my first of 08


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Holy snikies DAVE!!! What a bomb! Enjoy Tom!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Good one Dave! I think 2008 is the "Year to Bomb Hog" in the Chinese calendar!:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Tom, aren't all those smokes OLDER than you


You are right Drifty, I misread one of the years on the baggie, then didn't correct the post. 



DonJefe said:


> Good one Dave! I think 2008 is the "Year to Bomb Hog" in the Chinese calendar!:ss


Whoa! Easy there, big fella! I am outta room.  :r


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats, how about some CLEAR photos.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

catfish said:


> Congrats, how about some CLEAR photos.


CLEARly I didn't get a digital camera for Xmas Don!  :r


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

That's a great way to start the year.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Those are some amazing smokes, Admiral! Enjoy! :tu


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

Nice going Dave- The Admiral deserves the best!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

very nice selection!!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm sure it's pretty CLEAR to everyone out there; that you CLEARly deserve it, brother!! Salutes!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

hollywood said:


> I'm sure it's pretty CLEAR to everyone out there; that you CLEARly deserve it, brother!! Salutes!!


I am CLEARly grateful, Dave!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice hit on the hog.
He got me, too.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=128255


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> CLEARly I didn't get a digital camera for Xmas Don!  :r


 Darn, I'd really like to see those.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

catfish said:


> Darn, I'd really like to see those.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Nice move, Dave!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

icehog3 said:


>


:dr:dr:dr I am am amazed at the dark brown cello:dr


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WOW is right, enjoy Admiral, and Happy New Year:tu:tu:ss


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow those look real tasty. I hope you enjoy them. You are a very deserving brother of a gift like that. Enjoy


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

catfish said:


> Wow those look real tasty. I hope you enjoy them. You are a very deserving brother of a gift like that. Enjoy


Deserving? Who knows?

Enjoy? You bet...though these may be the type of cigars I need to share at P-P-Ps and get a lot of Gorillas a taste, so long as that is kosher with hollywood.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Deserving? Who knows?
> 
> Enjoy? You bet...though these may be the type of cigars I need to share at P-P-Ps and get a lot of Gorillas a taste, so long as that is kosher with hollywood.


I tried one of those Robert Burns last month with Heath, who did a PPP. It was a delight:tu


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Deserving? Who knows?
> 
> Enjoy? You bet...though these may be the type of cigars I need to share at P-P-Ps and get a lot of Gorillas a taste, so long as that is kosher with hollywood.


Very nice hit!! As I said in Peter's thread, CLEARly dave is shady!!

After Dave's SEMO herf, I feel like I've smoked almost all of them. We did P-P-Ps all night long with those crusty old sticks and they were amazing. Great smokes for the P-P-P!!


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Whoa! Easy there, big fella! *I am outta room.*  :r


Thats not a good thing to post, not good at all!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Dave.. another great hit on the jungle's finest Admiral


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Deserving? Who knows?
> 
> Enjoy? You bet...though these may be the type of cigars I need to share at P-P-Ps and get a lot of Gorillas a taste, so long as that is kosher with hollywood.


Oh, come on! Don't be so modest! Friends don't get much better than Tom...my "keeper of the key"!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Unbelievable selection!!
:tu


----------

